# Rocket's first haircut.



## Mmansf (May 31, 2019)

We took Rocket to the groomers yesterday for his first puppy trim. They were so lovely to him and really spoilt him. We can see his pretty eyes now!


----------



## Dig (Dec 27, 2018)

Definitely looks good. So glad your first grooming experience went well 👍


----------



## Sbmpw (Jul 16, 2019)

Looks great. I took Louie for his first cut last Monday. Like you say lovely to see their eyes. He looks so much more comfortable now. I think I’ll brave shorter next time. How old is rocket? Louie is 17 weeks.


----------



## Mmansf (May 31, 2019)

Rocket is 16 1/2 weeks. So very nearly the same age. He's not lost any teeth yet but I'm sure it will be soon as he's chewing like mad.


----------



## Sbmpw (Jul 16, 2019)

Louie hasn’t lost any teeth either. He love a good chew though so shouldn’t be long then hopefully the mouthing will ease off. He’s not a great eater, tends to graze all day.


----------



## Dig (Dec 27, 2018)

With hindsight we’d encourage the chewing on tough stuff😉. We ended up with a hefty vets bill as Digby’s puppy canine teeth didn’t come out on their own and he needed to have them surgically removed😬 we then had to stop him chewing anything, including toys, for 2 weeks- not easy at all 😂


----------



## Mmansf (May 31, 2019)

We have a Yakers chew which he loves and chews for ages. I give him half a pigs ear once a week. Alot of chews aren't suitable for puppy teeth which I find frustrating. He isn't interested in the nylabone we bought.


----------



## Sbmpw (Jul 16, 2019)

Louie loves the nylabone. Over the weekend he has lost his two of his front bottom teeth. Hopefully they will all come through without the trouble Dig had. I’ve just got him a sarano ham bone to chew on. Hope rocket starts to loose his teeth soon.


----------



## Mmansf (May 31, 2019)

How did he get on with the bone? We are going camping soon. A bone would be a great way of helping him chill out around the tent.


----------



## Sbmpw (Jul 16, 2019)

He absolutely loves the bone. He’s chewed it clean but still loves it and has a good chew of it. Will definitely get him one regularly. 
A definite yes I’d say. Good luck


----------



## Sbmpw (Jul 16, 2019)

Louie with his bone!


----------



## Mmansf (May 31, 2019)

That looks like one happy dog!


----------

